

SF financier developing new business model for journalism - CalmQuiet
http://www.trulytimes.com/business-news/warren-hellman-to-unveil-new-journalism-model/36353/

======
CalmQuiet
I really should have left link to original bizjournals article. Sorry, here it
is:

[http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/stories/2009/05/04/d...](http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/stories/2009/05/04/daily93.html?t=printable)

I suppose that's the place to monitor to see if/when he releases some
specifics. Of course if he really plans to invest/transform the SF Chronicle
on- and/or off-line he'll probably keeps his cards as close to his chest as a
new Apple product until he's secured a deal.

------
russell
They are trying to figure out how to save the San Francisco Chronicle. If they
succeed, maybe that'sthe new business model. Short on specifics.

